# talking to an unresponsive ex-wife about our kids



## constantC (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello, I've just joined and I am writing to ask for suggestions on how to communicate with my ex-wife about the well-being of our children.

Background: She left me over a year ago giving no notice, taking our kids, blindsiding me to say the least. When she returned I was thrown out and I had to move a reasonable distance away from work.

I had to fight to see the children and did everything the court told me to do in order to see them. We have a grand time when we are together, but their mother will only communicate through short texts and emails. She routinely ignores specific questions I ask about the kids claiming she knows what is best for the children.

A year later she agreed to meet with me in person but was unresponsive to a civil discussion. She insisted she was not angry and that she didn't have time to communicate with me. She is "after all a single mother now." Which I think is disingenuous because I pay child support and I have been wherever the kids need me on time whenever they've asked. And I didn't ask for this divorce. And I've not fought her on it.

Yet, she still gets away with not answering my communications.

I am frustrated and think my only option is to give up, but I fear that will complicate my kids' experience with this whole damn mess.


----------



## Yolandi (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, I don't think emailing back and forth is such a bad thing, but it does seem unfair that she doesn't give you specific info that you ask for.

How often do you get to see your kids? Do you have court ordered visitation?


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

And do you two share joint custody, or does she have legal sole custody? How close to her do you live? Were there affairs prior to her leaving? Resentment might run deep.

I got to a point of only emailing my ex because he still tried to have circular conversations and manipulate in person. Now I do both email and FTF (when he's in town.)


----------

